# Freshwater Aquariums > Plants and Planted Tanks >  Dah Dah!!!! Plants

## kevy21

Welcome to the grand opening of the plant section!!!!!!

to the question

i want to ask for general knolegde on plants ive had loads but only 1 has ever survived but its not fight for life against the comet tails attacks

basically what plants are low or none maintance that fish will no eat instantly  :lol: 

i read somewhere that darker colours plants (reds) need more light and light greens dont need as much is this right?

i dont care if they plants arent pretty plant i just want to be able to have a few cause there good for the tank/fish

below is a pic of the plant thats survied just (example pic) they are spear somthing?



THIS IS MY DREAM!!!!!



Oh and is this a bargin??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-LIVE-TROPI...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## kevy21

oh jus to add ive read up on lighting for plant, and understand you need special bulbs to enhance growth plans mainly need blue and red rays from light??

----------


## Kirsty

> Oh and is this a bargin??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-LIVE-TROPI...QQcmdZViewItem


I think its a good price for 100 plants however, i have been reading back and a few people have given  him bad feed back, for not sending the correct amount and some say the plants are damaged...  Just thought i would let you know.

Someone else may be able to tell you if the plants are good or not.

----------


## Timo

Cichlids tend not to like plants and just rip them up. Go to a shop that has lots of plants and try and get thick tough ones. Not sure if they will be ok but guess its trial and error, just buy 1 if it survives get more.

----------


## Ian

java fern is a good 'un. will root to bogwood/anything and you get loads of new plants off it. Apparently they are slow growing but mine was growing like crazy at one point.

You may need to think about a co2 kit too, i got one for mine but i need another as its too small for the amount of water. I got the nutrafin co2 kit. Cost me Â£17 and you can fill it with sugar and yeast (both really cheap) and it will last for around a month before it needs re-filling

----------


## kevy21

ok i like java fern, but now im confused i needto produce more co2???

i thought it wa getting more oxegen into the water?

i no plants need nitrates and co2 to grow but pumping more co2 into the water would not make the fish happy surley?

kevy21

----------


## Ian

I wondered that too! but apparently the plants will take it before it reachs any danger levels

----------


## j_barner2000

> ok i like java fern, but now im confused i needto produce more co2???
> 
> i thought it wa getting more oxegen into the water?
> 
> i no plants need nitrates and co2 to grow but pumping more co2 into the water would not make the fish happy surley?
> 
> kevy21


That really depends on the plant type, quantity and how much growth you want to achieve.  I don't add CO2, but I run low to moderate lighting and have a relatively low plant load.  
Some cichlids are suited to planted tanks, but most will dig the substrate to much for plants that root in the substrate.  Anubias and Java fern are good moderate to low light plants which attach to porous rock and driftwood.  Potting plants can help to protect the roots.  The dwarf cichlids, angels and discuss do well in planted tanks and don't dig much.

Sent from my A577VL using Tapatalk

----------

